# Quick Question



## ukwildcat1031 (Feb 17, 2009)

Recently picked up an XD-9 and noticed an oddity. With the slide pulled completely back and locked with the slide release, there is some (small amount) vertical wobble in the barrel. Is this common with XD's? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Perfectly normal, nothing to worry about. Both my XD's do this.


----------



## forsaken (Feb 17, 2009)

i have a question similar to that, i have recently aquired a taurus 24/7 pro .45, and when you lock the slide open the barrel is kinda loose, is this normal?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yep, normal.


----------



## forsaken (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks, so how about some opinions from y'all, i first bought a high point, i kinda liked it but i heard so much bad stuff about them i got rid of it, i traded it in on my taurus, i kinda felt bad putting it off on someone else but, anyway what do you guys think of the taurus semi autos??


----------



## ukwildcat1031 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks! Had a feeling it was normal, but definitely went by a shop today and tested it out on a few of the XD's they had in to make sure. Everyone of them seemed about the same with a small amount of wobble. Thanks again for the assurance.


----------

